
Welcome to Bitcoin's “Trough of Disillusionment” - StuntPope
https://guerrilla-capitalism.com/articles/welcome-to-bitcoins-trough-of-disillusionment/
======
ebbv
BitCoin is not useful as a payment method; it's too slow and wasteful (the
hardware and energy requirements are absurd) and the transaction fees are too
high.

BitCoin is not useful as a store of value; the price is incredibly unstable
and open to manipulation.

BitCoin is not secure; if you're a victim of fraud there's no recourse. There
have been so many heists I can't even keep track of them all.

It's not private; if your wallet address is ever associated with you,
everything you ever did is laid out for all to see.

What is it good for? Why do the believers still believe other than they have
lots of money tied up in it?

~~~
gsich
Why are you capitalizing the "C"? Makes me think that you don't know much
about Bitcoin.

If you are victim of a fraud, then it's usually your fault.

~~~
reificator
> _Why are you capitalizing the "C"? Makes me think that you don't know much
> about Bitcoin._

I usually don't capitalize the 'S' in Javascript, unless I'm on my phone and
it does it for me.

Doesn't mean anything other than I like the way it looks with just an
uppercase 'J'.

~~~
gsich
The other way around is just convenience. Lots of people do that. This way
requires deliberate (useless) effort to do it.

FireFox, ThunderBird, WikiPedia. All wrong and all look ugly, same as
'BitCoin'.

It does mean however, that you don't know how to write it correctly.

This is why I thought that you don't have much knowledge about it. (directed
to the OP).

And again, this doesn't apply to the other way around.

~~~
reificator
Don't know if I agree is all I'm saying, in casual conversation subjective
aesthetics don't imply ignorance IMO.

